# advice re brown ramshorn snails



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

I have found brown ramshorn snails in my planted tank. Should I be trying to get them out. I have heard mixed reaction on this.
thanks


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I personally like snails. They are benificial by eating algea, dieing plant matter & uneaten food. Unless they are plague portions then I would leave them be. If you do not over feed then their numbers will not get out of hand.


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

They are good.
Right now my tank is suffering Diatom for 1 month, and if I knew before hand.. I thought it was GBA but it turned out to be Green Diatom, and my pond snails are clearing it out!


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

question on the ramshorns. Do you need a pair? I found a rather large one in some duck weed I had sitting on ashelf for a month.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Dec 16, 2007)

Like others have said, its a personal preference. I introduced red ramshorns to my tank for interest and to be a mini clean-up crew, and I've found that as the generations go by, my red ramshorns are slowly becoming orange and yellow ramshorns. I guess they have some dominant yellow genes...

The only negative, Id say, is that they may be hard to eradicate if the population explodes, and that they do eat some plants. But in general, I personally enjoy their presence.


----------



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

I raise them for the blue ones. If they do happen to get out of control drop a piece of cucumber in the tank around lights out and remove it 3 -4 hours later.


----------

